# 할꺼라 했는데



## 82riceballs

Hi all!

Does 할꺼라 했는데 mean 할꺼라고 생각했는데?? why do you think the speaker chose to omit so much? is there a difference in nuance?

제가 어렸을 때 엄마를 보면서 엄마는 우리를 진짜 이해 못한다고 생각해서, 저는 내 새끼는 정말 이해를 잘 *할꺼라 했는데*, 제가 얘를 이해 못해요! 

THank you


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> 저는 내 새끼는 정말 이해를 잘 *할꺼라 했는데*, 제가 얘를 이해 못해요!


 I think 생각 should be added there to make it sound more natural and understandable.


----------



## 82riceballs

Ahh I see! Thank you so I guess this isn't really standard


----------



## Rance

Correct spelling should be 할* 거*라(though I myself seem to pronounce as 할꺼라).
할 것이라 -> 할 거라

I would not say original sentence is wrong, but I think there are better expression.
Given the first clause "제가 어렸을 때 엄마를 보면서 엄마는 우리를 진짜 이해 못한다고 생각해서", the speaker has had intention to do better than his/her mom.
Therefore "저는 _제_(Must match with 저) 새끼는 정말 이해를 잘* 해야지/할려고** 했는데*, *도저히* 얘를 이해 *못하겠어요*!" sounds a lot smoother as he tried to understand your kid(better than his mom), but he couldn't.

If the first clause was, "전 어린 아이들을 좋아하고 또 절 잘 따라서", then you can use "잘 할 거라 생각했는데".
Because if you are good with kids, it's not unnatural to think that you'd be in good terms with your own kid.

Going back to original question, I personally do not find any distinguishable nuance between -라 and -라고.
They seem to mean same for our example and i linked to their corresponding naver dictionary definition.


----------

